# Bigger big ones in the cold



## Captain Kevin Cochran (Nov 1, 2013)

Customer Jeremy Rhodes caught a personal best 30 inch 8.75 and 29 inch 8 today. I had a 31 inch 10 and a 28 inch 7.25. The 30 and the 28 bit soft plastics on sixteenth ounce heads, the 10 bit a char/gold Catch 5 and the 29 liked a pumpkinseed/char Original Corky.


----------

